# cost of living Adjustments 2010



## LFC

Does anyone know what the COLA will be for 2011 in Hamburg, Germany ?
As my company have just lowered our by 3% and i need to know if that is right ?
Not sure how the COLA can go down, how do i find out if this is right ?


----------



## James3214

Hi LFC, Have you tried a calculation on the website?
2011 Cost-of-Living Allowance (COLA) - Military Benefits - Military.com

There was another forum member with the same question last October:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...s-living-germany/61521-figuring-out-cola.html


----------

